# daily glycerine suppositories?



## Guest (Nov 10, 2001)

Does anyone know the effect of taking glycerine suppositories daily to achieve regularity? I have been a D type for yrs, but recently became D/C. Though the C is not terrible for me, it can lead to the D, which is. My mother, who is in her nineties, has been using a glycerince suppository every morning for 40 yrs, with no apparent ill affects. She doesn't have ibs but liked to go before leaving the house. I am tempted to try this, in order to avoid the C which can lead to urgency and D. Any thoughts will be appreciated.


----------



## angelk753 (Oct 16, 2001)

any kind of product that forces your body to have a bowel movement also teaches your body to only go when you use them.i use to use something everyday for the fear that if i didnt go that i would have a bad attack of spasms.my docter had to actully ween me off of them.They ar good in moderation,but you shouldnt use them everyday.Thats just mine and my docters opinion. Angel


----------



## Joan Gregg (Jun 6, 2000)

Now, my doctor says they're only removing stool you can't push out. He'd like to see me use fewer, but I have VERY low motility. Perhaps it is psychological; I am consulting a new psychiatrist Mon 11/12.In other words, we are not normal; we will never be normal. Each patient is different. Therefore, we must seek relief where we can get it. Just my opinion, too.


----------



## Rose (Mar 25, 1999)

If I were you and had a ninety year old mother who has been using suppositories for 40 years with no ill effects, and it is something that works for you, I would go for it!


----------



## lk (Aug 28, 1999)

You might be better off trying fiber or magnesium suppliment first (assuming you havn't). At leaset that way your taking something your body needs anyways. Check with your doctor before taking the suppositories on a daily basis.


----------



## Guest (Nov 15, 2001)

you know, i've wondered the same thing. i would do that, if the suppositories worked for me, which they don't. because i think the fiber and magnesium in the doses necessary to help relieve my constipation, are also washing out minerals from my system. i eat very well but i've noticed my fingernails are breaking very easily...also i don't get regular periods--all signs of malnutrition. i've been taking the maximum does of fibercon for years and now i take some magnesium too. the suppositories do not have systemic effects, as do pills, so i'd go for it.


----------



## Guest (Nov 29, 2001)

Try a hot water enima instead of a drug.O~


----------



## steve f (Dec 1, 2001)

You might try CEO-TWO suppositories. They release carbon dioxide gas that presses against the colon and stimulates a bowel movement, sort of a dry enema. The amount of CO2 released is very small, there's no bloating etc. They're effective, and pretty fast acting, maybe 15-20 minutes (least for me).Advantages are that they don't rely on irritating, or chemically stimulating, the colon. Also there's no return visits to the bathroom, or cramping afterwards, once you're through, you're through.I found them on the 'net after looking around for some method that was more convenient that regular enemas, but didn't involve harsh chemicals or stimulants.


----------



## admflo (Dec 1, 2001)

I used glycerine supps so much I thought my handwould fall off. Never really helped but therewere no ill effects. Nothing helps me but thereally strong stuff and ginger. I m' trying foodcombinations right now.


----------

